# TT has now gone, WRX has now arrived!



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

The TT has finally gone! Sold last week and I must admit I was a bit sad to see it go (especially as it was looking spotless due to a clay, polish and wax by me!)

Fancied a change anyway and with my wife expecting, we decided we needed something with 4 doors. S4 was a bit out of budget so ended up getting a 2006 Subaru WRX. I must say I love it so far! Drove it 260 miles home after picking it up yesterday and it didn't miss a beat! Power is immense and feels twice as fast as the TT (given I only had the 180 anyway, it was always going to feel like that!) 
Not as good looking as the TT obviously (and I'll no doubt move from the "hairdresser" to "chav" tag  ) but as a fast car that's practical, cheap to buy and reliable then I can't fault it!

This forum has been an awesome source of info and too many people to mention have helped me with so much advice so I just wanted to say a massive thanks!

Anyway I'm sure I'll still hang around this forum as we still have the A6 to satisfy my Audi fix 

Cheers

Lee


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Chav! :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

make sure you paint the wheels gold , that looks great :wink:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

RobLE said:


> Chav! :wink:


My mother-in-law said the same thing


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> make sure you paint the wheels gold , that looks great :wink:


Ha, that was the one feature that I definitely wanted to avoid! :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Scoobie looks mighty fine....they are such good valve for money.  Awesome sound track the old boxer engine.....  You will have a blast. Good luck with the new arrival. [smiley=baby.gif] Make sure you get a nice mini recaro baby seat. 

Damien.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Scoobie looks mighty fine....they are such good valve for money.  Awesome sound track the old boxer engine.....  You will have a blast. Good luck with the new arrival. [smiley=baby.gif] Make sure you get a nice mini recaro baby seat.
> 
> Damien.


Ha, cheers mate! 

Reckon that seat will be the only mod that I'm allowed to do anyway! The wife has said buying the Scooby is my last toy, it has to stay as it is apparently! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I had an Impreza before my TT, loved it, you will quickly forget the stigma attached, they are soooooo much fun and ridiculously tuneable, lift off oversteer is easily achieved :wink:










You will beon first term names with your local petrol station attendant :lol:


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Really, REALLY needs an aftermarket exhaust. The OE ones don't let any character out, I used to have a Powerflow one which was just the right side of loud; deep, but not loud.
What i don't miss is the sub 22mpg and the fact i went through 4 clutches in 60k miles.....

Have fun
J


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cool saw this on SN but wasn't able to reply !

Does it have the ppp ?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't worry it already has an aftermarket back box so makes a lovely burble!! 
Ha, know what you mean about petrol but I figure petrol is expensive anyway so I may as well have a good time whilst driving it! TT was pretty poor anyway as I was having to thrash it everywhere to give me the performance that I needed! 
I know what you mean about the stigma too, most of the time it's purely based on the look whereas people overlook the actual performance! 
Plus I justified it to the wife as being practical based on 4 doors and a boot big enough to take a buggy so it's a win win situation for me :-D


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

BAMTT said:


> Cool saw this on SN but wasn't able to reply !
> 
> Does it have the ppp ?


Good stuff, I've been waiting for your opinion on her! 
Unfortunately no ppp, just the different back box, alloys and STI spoiler apart from that it's standard. Resisted the urge to even test drive a ppp one as knew I'd then definitely want one and end up blowing the budget! More than happy with the performance on it though so I'm happy! 
Full STI version next I reckon though obviously :-D


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice ride :roll:

Be interesting to see what handles better in the snow

An impreza , evo or TT Quattro. 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leebo310 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cool saw this on SN but wasn't able to reply !
> ...


Glad your pleased and it paid off waiting for the right one, as we said the 2.5 is great in standard form with very little lag

As for snow performance, either impreza or Evo, TT whilst competent not in the same league unfort


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice car chap, they are great cars, it's a shame about the image that comes with them :-(

An impress was the best car I ever owned, my P1 was immense and my sti7 looked the bollocks and had 400bhp so went pretty well lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

lovin the scoob.

Embrace the chav, who gives a f*ck


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Innit blud


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Basscube said:


> Innit blud


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love that tracksuit !


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice motor Lee............just get ready for your friendly local Kent coppers to start dishing out the Section 59s as you burble around


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

neilc said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Innit blud
> ...


haha quality isn't it haha :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> Nice motor Lee............just get ready for your friendly local Kent coppers to start dishing out the Section 59s as you burble around


What is section 59? excessive noise polution with the beefy exhaust? lol


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Basscube said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice motor Lee............just get ready for your friendly local Kent coppers to start dishing out the Section 59s as you burble around
> ...


No, in essence a motoring ASBO, and right now Kent's finest are dishing them out like sweets, it's known as the Judge and Jury rule.....web it, it's all there, and when they start using it as a sledgehammer to crack a nut, it gets rather tiresome


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Something to look forward to then... :?

To be fair, they'd be in their right to charge me if I wore a tracksuit like that anyway. :-D


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats wrong with that tracksuit?.....

PMSL what's right with it yuck 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Basscube said:


> Whats wrong with that tracksuit?.....
> 
> PMSL what's right with it yuck
> 
> :mrgreen:


Its too big for him, duh! :-D


----------

